# I blame all of you for this.........



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Oh, you enablers weave a tricky web.
We are meeting the breeder in Orlando on Saturday and taking him back with us. I have no idea what I'm getting myself into (well, I sort of do), but I figure she will enjoy having a buddy. My husband will enjoy having another male presence in the house. Keep your fingers crossed that all goes well with their first meeting.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

OMG!!!!! He is soooooo cute. Congratulations!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Ohhhhh how adorable CONGRATULATIONS!!!


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

two more..


----------



## tabby2 (Jan 19, 2009)

Ooooh, what a cutie pie! Congratulations!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Awwwwwwwwwwww! Congratulations! 
Good luck!
Do you have any names picked out?


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

He is just too cute......... Love the coloring.......Is this the same breeder as Pixie? He looks so tiny in that bed....Your first meeting will be perfect.......You & Pixie are going to have so much fun.


----------



## LilyMyLove (Jul 11, 2009)

Scrumptious!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Way to go Beth. Enjoy.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Thanks everyone. Nope, he's from the same breeder Julie got Quincy from. Yes, he's on the smaller side too. Dave, I may be asking for advice soon.
Just kicking around names so far.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

oh how can it go wrong? congrats.... having two is fantastic! the only problem is you may want three! he looks like a Pan to me. Pixie and Pan... two magic creatures.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Having two is wonderful! Just give yourself and Pixie a little time to adjust. We did say "oh my" a few times at first  Congrats! He is soooo cute!!


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

That's funny you should mention Pan (and that would match)! Wee Pantaloons (Pan) is his great grandpa. Thank you all for the calming and positive advice on having two. I swear I've lost a pound in the last few hours due to nerves. I'm having a cup of tea for dinner. I'm doing the right thing-I know it:faint:


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Oh what a small world, Pan is Smarty's grand sire.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Pan had lots of fun!


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

SMARTY said:


> Oh what a small world, Pan is Smarty's grand sire.


and Todd's great-grand sire 
Congratulation's on the new little guy Beth! I'm so jealous!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

How could you resist that little face?!? Cutie!!! Congrats to you! The first few weeks can be tiring, I think that's why they're so cute. 

Can't wait to see pics and hear all about his homecoming!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Scooter's Family said:


> How could you resist that little face?!? Cutie!!! Congrats to you! The first few weeks can be tiring, I think that's why they're so cute.
> 
> *Can't wait to see pics and hear all about his homecoming!*


*Charge those camera batteries!*


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Not to worry Beth, when you're not up to it , Pixie can babysit.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

He looks so tiny! Congrats on your new baby


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

He's adorable, Beth! Congratulations!!!


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

how fun beth. he's adorable. 

congrats on your new little man. didn't you have help naming pixie? i'm feeling like i'm remembering wrong...but from your young daughter? sorry if i'm wrong it seems like we've been a part of this lovely forum for ages. if i'm right, maybe you can get some help with the name.


----------



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

He is too cute for words! I love that little face.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Congratulations! He is adorable.


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

Oh what a sweet boy. I love his markings. Congrats!


----------



## mugsy & me (Feb 3, 2008)

2 is twice the fun, best decision i ever made.


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

What a little cutie, congratulations. Having two is awesome, you will love it!


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

What a cute pair they're going to make. Have fun!!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## pacehavi (Oct 20, 2008)

What an adorable face! I bet he and Pixie will become best friends. Can't wait to see more pictures of this cutie.


----------



## LuckyOne (Sep 3, 2009)

Having two is a blast for them and us! Congratulations! That is an adorable face. It's going to be so much fun. I'm so jealous!


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

Congratulations Beth! He's really a cutie. 

I've been going back and forth on a second, so I'll be curious to hear how it goes.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Congratulations, Beth! What a cutie he is!


----------



## leena365 (Sep 17, 2009)

Congrats! He's adorable!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

What a cute little itty bitty. He's adorable.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Congratulations! He's adorable! I hope Pixie is wild about him!


----------



## Cristina76 (Jan 7, 2007)

OMG!!!! He is so cute... I love his coloring... I'm sure Pixie will fall inlove with him..  

Congrats


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

OMG! Cute, cute, cute! Congrats!


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

Congrats, he's a doll! Precious!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Congrats! To many more RLHs in your house


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Hehehe I love it when we are all guilty of these things!!!!! 
Congratulations


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I think that makes us ENABLERS, Laurie!


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Yes-all of you had a hand. BAD INFLUENCES for sure!!!


----------



## hartman studio (Feb 14, 2008)

Beth, he is adorable!!!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Congrats! Hang in there, you really will wonder 'why' at times, but it gets better and better. I may have missed it, but did you say how old he is on the pics? And how much does he weigh? He looks VERY tiny to me, just curious.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

The pictures were taken a while back, so he's bigger now. He is on the smaller side, and the breeder expects him to be 7. Pixie actually surprised me and is 7, which I'm thrilled about, so he should be similarly sized. He was at the vet today and I'll find out what the final weight was.


----------



## CoopersMom (Dec 11, 2008)

Beth - you are right that they are all enablers. I've been lurking here for a while and finally made the decision to get another. I'll have to check back in to see how it goes for you (my second doesn't come home for 4 more weeks). The new pup is adorable. I can't resist a puppy face.


----------



## Mom2Izzo (Jul 1, 2009)

CONGRATS! He's absolutely PRECIOUS!


----------



## psow9421 (Mar 24, 2010)

Pixiesmom said:


> Oh, you enablers weave a tricky web.
> We are meeting the breeder in Orlando on Saturday and taking him back with us. I have no idea what I'm getting myself into (well, I sort of do), but I figure she will enjoy having a buddy. My husband will enjoy having another male presence in the house. Keep your fingers crossed that all goes well with their first meeting.


adorable!


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Posh's Mom said:


> how fun beth. he's adorable.
> 
> congrats on your new little man. didn't you have help naming pixie? i'm feeling like i'm remembering wrong...but from your young daughter? sorry if i'm wrong it seems like we've been a part of this lovely forum for ages. if i'm right, maybe you can get some help with the name.


Amy, you're correct! My daughter named her, now she and DH are conspiring. I always seem to get tossed out in the naming decision.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

CoopersMom said:


> Beth - you are right that they are all enablers. I've been lurking here for a while and finally made the decision to get another. I'll have to check back in to see how it goes for you (my second doesn't come home for 4 more weeks). The new pup is adorable. I can't resist a puppy face.


You're telling me-a very convincing bunch here. Several have three or more, how can I yap about two?!


----------



## michi715 (Apr 8, 2008)

Congrats! He looks like such a tiny thing!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Oh my!!!! He is absolutely adorable, love his markings and his diminutive size. :biggrin1:


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

How excited!! I am very happy for you! You will hav so much fun! And Pixie will have a constant playmate. 

Just wonderful!


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

He is gorgeous, how old is he?


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Hi guys, *he's home* and I'm very tired. Well, he is a very small little fellow, it's Pixie all over again for sure. He and Pixie's first meeting was tense to say the least. She was not very appreciative of his lack of manners. He wanted to pounce all over her and she just wanted to go home (the same way we arrived-sans puppy). As soon as we got into the car things started to turn around a little bit. She calmed down and began to sniff and observe him. She was really good on the ride home-so was he and thankfully he doesn't get car sick. At home she has been very snippity with him, telling him to "get out of my face you annoying little alien invader". She sniffs him when he sleeps. She hates him when he's awake. Actually they did do a RLH together, then he took it too far and latched onto her tail (he's fast). She growled and snarled, he growled and barked right back. He's a little stinker, but very observant of us. He peed on the Ugodog, which was probably a fluke, but he is pee pad trained so he may have gotten a connection. Anyway, he's sleeping in his crate now. He's 11 weeks. We'll see if I get any sleep tonight.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

looking forward to the pictures and can't wait to hear what name your daughter and hubby are collaborating on.

i'm sure everyone will figure it out in time. how old is pixie?


----------



## Milo's Mom (Aug 31, 2008)

SO CUTE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Awwww! I hope you do get some sleep tonight. Can't wait to hear more.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Sleep is overrated! Play with your puppy while he's tiny. 

I'm joking, the first few weeks were hard for us each time we added on. It gets so much better though! Guess that explains why there are 5 of them surrounding me as I type this and two years ago we didn't even had one!

Can't wait to hear how he settles in with Pixie Puff and I do hope you all get some rest tonight.


----------



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

Love the stories! Can't wait for more, accompanied with pics!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Beth, I missed the great news! Congratulations on getting another Hav. :whoo: He looks adorable! Pixie will get used to the idea that he's there to stay, though she may complain long and hard about it. lol

you wrote: *" I swear I've lost a pound in the last few hours due to nerves. I'm having a cup of tea for dinner. I'm doing the right thing-I know "* If waiting for a puppy can help me lose my extra 15 lbs, then what the heck am I waiting for??!! :suspicious: ound:


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

Aww Beth! He is so cute  We need to have a SFL puppy playdate soon! 

I can't wait to get another one. We are working on a HRI rescue


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

He'd love to romp with other puppies for sure! 
Well, I'm in shock because he didn't make one peep last night. I was pretty wired (after 2 back to back cans of Celsius) expecting to get up many times, so I heard him rustle, I watched him walk out of the crate inside the expen, pee on the potty, then walk to the other end of the potty and fall asleep on top of it. I picked him up and put him in the crate and that was that. Of course I stared at the ceiling all night absolutely loaded up on caffeine. When I put him in the expen he totally occupies himself, again without a peep. There has to be a catch-eventually and I'm sure I'll come home to find he's eaten a huge hole in the drywall or something. This morning Pixie did a RHL with him and was even coaxing him for more. He seems to be more of a gentleman around her now, and for some reason she tolerates his antics much more. This morning he latched on to her ear growling and she did NOTHING!! I couldn't believe it. I have to keep him away from her food for now. He's been on Taste of the Wild and doesn't seem to like it much. He's a good eater and was caught finding and eating the fruit and veggie pellets from the Wilderness that Pixie leaves all over every day. That alone was reason to get him. As far as names, I told my DH he can name his "son" since the house is overflowing with estrogen. The name he decided on is MiG (as in the MIG-29 fighter jet). My daughter surprisingly was on board with this and already calls him Miggy and Miglet. I liked Missy's suggestion of Pan and thought of Peter Pan (and would call him Petey), but Mig it is. I'm going to try and take some photos to post if I can stay awake.


----------



## DorothyS (Aug 11, 2009)

I love hearing how everyone is adapting to the new arrival. It sounds as though he is learning his limits with Pixie and she is doing a good job teaching him! Watching two Havs playing together is one of the joys of my life now - you're going to love it too!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Glad to hear everything is going so well. I love the name Mig. puppies are so much fun.....IWAP for a little while then give it back.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Oh, I love the name! Can't wait to see more pics!


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Well, we're back to square one with Pixie. This morning she wasn't liking him too much. When he's in the expen she'll go over and sniff him. I know that we need to give it more time. He did wake up lat night at 3:30, cried for just a minute and then fell back asleep. Not too bad. He's really easy going and very silly. He'll just leap in the air out of nowhere like a little bunny rabbit.


----------



## gabdyl (Jun 16, 2008)

He is soooo cute. Please more pics!!!


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

What a face!!!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Late to the party here! Congratulations! He is wonderfully cute! Can't wait to see photos of him and Pixie together.

You know, I can't help but wonder if I somehow missed the fine print when I joined this forum. More and more I am thinking that, by joining, I unwittingly consented to becoming a participant in some sort of study that someone is conducting to see just how much puppy cuteness it takes to make the average person succumb!! Just kidding!


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Beth is your husband in the military?

My brother flies F-16s. I think MIG is cute. 

I'm sure you can anticipate good days and bad days for a couple of weeks before the pack order gets worked out, just try not to stress out too much and remember THEY ARE DOGS not humans, so just keep everyone safe, let there be time with each one on one, and time where they interact and everyone should be a-okay. Add that to all the caregiving I'm sure you are already giving... 

I'm sure you are doing an awesome job and this is just the "oh [email protected]#$ what did i do?" phase that comes anytime you add to the family, furry or human.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Amy yes, he's in the AF. You're right, I do slip back to the "Am I crazy to do this??!!" state of mind once in a while. Thanks for the encouraging words-I needed that !


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Mig huh? I think I like your daughter's nicknames better! LOL  

I agree with Amy's advice, but I also agree with others' requests for more pictures. You know we HF members can be a real pain about things like that!


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

I know-I'm going to post pics I promise!


----------



## waybrook (Sep 13, 2009)

Pixiesmom said:


> Pan had lots of fun!


Pan has had lots of fun, he's my Panda's granddaddy also! Who's the breeder if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

I got him from Jennifer Manders at Honor Havanese. Mommy is Mischiefs Tantrums and Tiaras (Pans daughter) and dad is Los Perritos Deal or no Deal (Pan is grandsire on both sides). That Pan really got around!!!!


----------



## KarmaKat (Feb 19, 2010)

Mig is such an awesome name! Great for those cute nicknames too - Miglet :laugh: That is too cute... just like those sweet photos of Mig.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Thank you!!! I've been trying to post pics but it won't let me-something about a security badge?? Waiting for an admin to help.


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

Strange. Might be too large of a file? Might try a file uploading site. I like www.tinypic.com


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I've have not been on the forum much at all (super super busy and alot going on here) but I wanted to pop into this thread and send congrats to you Beth and Pixie Puff on your new addition! :thumb:


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Beth, like I said before hang in there. Pablo doesn't like changes too much, at first he was delighted to have a puppy meet him at his favorite park but he wasn't as happy to have that same puppy follow him around 24/7 afterwards. He spent 2-3 days in his crate sleeping. I would say it took a good 2 months until I was able to tell that it clicked with Pablo that he likes that silly bouncy cousin of his after all. 
Just make sure little man doesn't take over Pixie's private space, i.e. her crate or bed. Chuy made it a hobby to occupy everything that was Pablo's and Pablo felt kind of lost. For instance I would remove Chuy from Pablo's crate and put Pablo in it to show both of them that I'm there and a) I'm providing Chuy with another fun alternative and b) I'm backing Pablo up. Pablo got all the attention he was used to getting from us, no more no less.
I would also let Pablo eat first by a couple of seconds and let him walk a little ahead of Chuy on our walks, that boosted his confidence. Now it's whomever whenever whatever, LOL.
It takes time but it will be SO much fun for all once it 'clicks'.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Thanks Maryam!
She has gotten much better within the last few days and coaxes him in the RLH's. Not a ton, but maybe once a day or when she feels like it. My husband has done a really great job with letting her know she's still his girl, taking walks in the morning and playtime with just the two of them. Mig still needs some manners. I'm not worried any longer about her adjusting-I know she will. She even lets him play with her coveted red squeaky ball. She's been a sweet girl, even though she'll give me that look as to say "Why-just why?.." Now it's potty training boot camp-exhausting.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Oh dear, potty training, yuck. Another thing that I find important is that we took them on many separate walks, which really cheered both of them up. Then they would come home and beat the other one (who was left 'behind') up, hehe. We still take them out separately at least once a week, it's great bonding time too.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Some new pics. I realized what I did wrong-I put the camera setting on very detailed and the pictures ended up being a ridiculous amount of bytes and wouldn't load.


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

Can we say ridiculously cute?!?!  He's a real doll!!


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Mig is the cutes little fluff ball,with a really cheeky expression,love the photos, and little Mig even more![He is already posing for the camera]


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

Is he expected to silver out? I see a hint of red to his black. All my black & white Sophie puppies have a red tinge to the black in their coat so just a matter of time before the silver out. Whatever he ends up he will be gorgeous!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

The picture on the right is to die for cute!!!!


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Thanks Clare!
Funny you should mention that Renee-I have no idea about the silvering, but I swear his hair growing out is a brown color, not black. I'll see if I can get him to hold still to take a photo and see what you think. Here are pics of mom and dad, and I don't know what's possible as far as coloring.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

krandall said:


> The picture on the right is to die for cute!!!!


Thanks Karen!!!


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Hopefully you can see what I mean-it looks like his hair is coming in dark brown.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Holy Smoly he is a real cutie. It does take time for them to become friends. Smarty wanted Galen, when she wanted her. Not all the time, in her face. In a really short time they become big buddies, but Smarty still gets jealous if I spend too much time with Galen, Smarty will do a RLH jumping on everything to try to get the attention. We just laugh and continue with what we are doing. Once Galen is down on the floor, Smarty acts like she is attacking her and off they go like a tornado.


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

Yes ours is that same shade a reddish brown, kinda of a cola looking color. I don't have a picture that captures the red as well as the brown color...

Described on the Colours of the Rainbow site as:* CHARCOAL or DARK SILVER* - Puppies are born black and may have a dark reddish cast. The coat may start turning as early as 6-8 months or later as a young adult, with the coat colour gradually developing to deep silver, steel or charcoal cast. The complete colour change process can take 12 to 24 months or longer. The in between colour is often a muddy reddish brown. Final colour may be any shade from medium to dark silver. Pigment is black. This colour has often erroneously been labelled as Blue.

Here's Penny it mostly looks like brown but she has the same red/brown tinge as Mig. Appears more brown in this picture tho..










Both parents are chocolate so possibly a Havana brown? 
http://www.mts.net/~mckay55/colours12.html
http://www.felici-animali.be/PdC_en_colours.htm#kleurengalerij

Should be interesting which color he goes and he will be gorgeous


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

SMARTY said:


> Holy Smoly he is a real cutie. It does take time for them to become friends. Smarty wanted Galen, when she wanted her. Not all the time, in her face. In a really short time they become big buddies, but Smarty still gets jealous if I spend too much time with Galen, Smarty will do a RLH jumping on everything to try to get the attention. We just laugh and continue with what we are doing. Once Galen is down on the floor, Smarty acts like she is attacking her and off they go like a tornado.


that sounds like what's happening here exactly!!


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Thanks Renee-I can't wait to see how he turns out. Actually mommy is a black and white pied (I think it's hard to tell in the pic). I love silver. This is going to be fun.


----------



## waybrook (Sep 13, 2009)

Pixiesmom said:


> Hopefully you can see what I mean-it looks like his hair is coming in dark brown.


His hair looks just like my Panda's. She's from Lynn Nieto at Los Periitos. As she's gotten older (she's 11 months now) her dark hair is truning a brownish black and her mustache is tan - she's actually really pretty. Mig is too cute for words - he'll be a heartbreaker....


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Donna who are Panda's parents? When you first got her she looked black and white?


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

What a cutie patootie. I love those pictures.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

wow he looks so tiny. what a looker, can't wait to see how he changes.


----------



## katkoota (Feb 25, 2010)

Pixiesmom said:


> Some new pics. I realized what I did wrong-I put the camera setting on very detailed and the pictures ended up being a ridiculous amount of bytes and wouldn't load.


awwwwh that picture of him on his back is WAY TOO CUTE <3 love this lil guy


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Very very cute pup, Beth!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

What a cutie. Any RLH's yet?


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

They are playing very nicely now. I have seen several RHL's out of them, but short ones. Pixie likes the technique of stopping short and turning around in her RHL's with him. Call me crazy, but he keeps trying to nurse her. He keeps popping his head under her tummy when she's walking. She's wised up and just sits and squashes his head.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Beth,

Mig is soooo very cute, and I just love how petite he and Pixie are.


----------

